# I like this TalkClassical forum function



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Not everyone may be aware it exists:
http://www.talkclassical.com/misc.php?do=topposters


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Not everyone may be aware it exists:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/misc.php?do=topposters


Hah! Interesting tally. Well, come warm weather I'll slow down here, and pick up outdoors. There are things waiting to get done out there.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm Number 10! (At least for one day.)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, my...I go ahead and click on the link only to find me there...yikes!...oh, well...at least I am in good company and it is definitely the first time in a long time since I've been away most days lately...saw you there in the past 28 and 90 days there, Trolls...maybe you do gotta get outdoors more :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Not everyone may be aware it exists:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/misc.php?do=topposters


Funny you should mention it, I just noticed it the other day!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Jesus! I'm on here even more than I knew.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Oh, my...I go ahead and click on the link only to find me there...yikes!...oh, well...at least I am in good company and it is definitely the first time in a long time since I've been away most days lately...saw you there in the past 28 and 90 days there, Trolls...maybe you do gotta get outdoors more :lol:


Yeah, sure; maybe if _I_ lived in Florida...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Whooo! Six views on the thread and six replies. That must be some sort of response record.
I posted to keep up the tally and to bump my post count for today 

edit: drat it didn't bump me back into the "Top Posters for the Day." And someone viewed this thread without posting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've really neglected this forum this past school year, I'll never get any special recognition.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've really neglected this forum this past school year, I'll never get any special recognition.




Hah! This 'special recognition' is of people who really ought to 'get a life'. Or get to work... or take a walk with the significant other and chat (without arguing, unless you both enjoy it).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Now that Almaviva has "retired" from these parts, Sid has a shot at the all-time record. If he does about 6 or 7 posts a day, he'll be there in... about one year!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My money would have been on Martin 'Myaskovsky' getting on the list but he's certainly reined himself in over the last few months.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> My money would have been on Martin 'Myaskovsky' getting on the list but he's certainly reined himself in over the last few months.


Yes. Unfortunately


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I was well aware of this feature and was rather annoyed with myself by the fact that I was constantly on all three lists. Thank heaven I'm not anymore.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Awesome! I'm at the top of the last day list at the moment. And I don't even feel addicted. Its just that much a part of me.

Also, Almaviva has been gone for some time now, and still manages to top the all time list. This is not surprising.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Awesome! I'm at the top of the last day list at the moment. And I don't even feel addicted. Its just that much a part of me.
> 
> Also, Almaviva has been gone for some time now, and still manages to top the all time list. This is not surprising.


I feel obliged to point out that Almaviva is an opera nut (not a mere buff), and was an _active_ moderator; somewhat of a 'mother hen' in fact. Those attributes must tend to pile up posts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Try clicking on Calendar ??


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

^^What about? The birthdays? The display depends on how you have set up your user profile.
_Your date of birth and age are displayed in several places on the forum. Only the administrator will have access to your date of birth should you choose to hide it via the privacy option below._
Birthdays are also displayed below the forum in "What's Going On."

It does look like anyone can add an "event" to the Calendar...


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I feel obliged to point out that Almaviva is an opera nut (not a mere buff), and was an _active_ moderator; somewhat of a 'mother hen' in fact. Those attributes must tend to pile up posts.


The length of posts should be taken into consideration. Word for word (or letter for letter) Sid James' and Almaviva's posts are absolute behemoths.


----------

